# Another view on MGTOW



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

From a woman, but I'm sure that doesn't absolve her of being a misogynist and all-around horrible person!

http://judgyb1tch.com/2015/09/27/no-mgtows-dont-hate-women/

(Change the 1 to an i in the URL)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you even know who she is, or you just got super happy when you saw a woman who is an anti-feminist and MRA advocate? For some reason were you thinking that one crazy woman being on their band wagon makes some kind of point about the validity of it?

Judgy B*tch is Janet Bloomfield. She is the "social media director" for A Voice For Men, an MRA hate group. And yes, she is an all around horrible person.

Feel free to take her with you when going your own way.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Yes, I know who she is. I don't post things by crazy women, as that isn't necessary.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Why don't you join me on my thread in the Ladies Lounge where I've asked people to post examples of radical feminists going off on rampages? I can't seem to find any, which is odd given that you and others like you claim that these radical feminist are everywhere and are controlling everything. I would sincerely like to see what it is exactly that you hate so much about radical feminists, because I can't find any. All I can find are pages and pages of MRA's talking about how horrible feminists are. This is a sincere invite. I would really like to see what the big deal is.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Do you even know who she is, or you just got super happy when you saw a woman who is an anti-feminist and MRA advocate? For some reason were you thinking that one crazy woman being on their band wagon makes some kind of point about the validity of it?
> 
> Judgy B*tch is Janet Bloomfield. She is the "social media director" for A Voice For Men, an MRA hate group. And yes, she is an all around horrible person.
> 
> Feel free to take her with you when going your own way.


You can take that nut from shrink4men, too.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Why don't you join me on my thread in the Ladies Lounge where I've asked people to post examples of radical feminists going off on rampages? I can't seem to find any, which is odd given that you and others like you claim that these radical feminist are everywhere and are controlling everything. I would sincerely like to see what it is exactly that you hate so much about radical feminists, because I can't find any. All I can find are pages and pages of MRA's talking about how horrible feminists are. This is a sincere invite. I would really like to see what the big deal is.


Happy to help out; I've posted a link to a collection of "greatest hits" by feminists.


----------

